# Goldens born in January 2021



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This thread is for members that have a pup born in January 2021.


----------



## sallylah (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi all! Our pup was born Jan 6 and we pick him up in one week. We have used this forum to get ready for all the fun ahead! Your advice about everything has been WONDERFUL! Thank you and keep the great advice coming!! Here is a photo we took of Finn when we picked him out from the breeder. His parents are both almost 90lbs, so we are expecting a big boy!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, cute boy!


----------

